# How to embroider eyes onto a knitted toy.



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, hope you are having a happy Monday. 

I have started to knit toys, particularly Gypsycream's patterns. I have bought safety eyes but a friend is having a baby soon and was going to knit a toy and embroider the eyes. I have looked on YouTube for help and videos but can't seem to find anything so I am turning to you to see if you have some advice, links or anything that will help me to try making baby safe toys.
Thank you all in advance.
Kind regards
Debbie


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Dabs1971 said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are having a happy Monday.
> 
> I have started to knit toys, particularly Gypsycream's patterns. I have bought safety eyes but a friend is having a baby soon and was going to knit a toy and embroider the eyes. I have looked on YouTube for help and videos but can't seem to find anything so I am turning to you to see if you have some advice, links or anything that will help me to try making baby safe toys.
> Thank you all in advance.
> ...


Debbie,
I think first off I would draw a template in different sizes to try on your doll. That's what I plan on doing. If you don't embroider look up some stitches on google. I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to embroider yet, but there are lots of stitches for this effect.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Best on knit fabric to embroider your eyes on a similar stretch fabric like polar fleece and then make tight blanket applique stitches for security. You can then leave like I do open spots (since I work them in white fleece) for the light reflection and expression you desire like an animator--refer to them for ideas.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have done the chain stitch in the Raggedy Ann and Andy dolls I made and it turned out great. I used the dot or circle stickys and lightly drew around it with a light pencil and embridryed the chain stitch with embridery floss. Good luck. Please post a photo when you finish it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I was reading about making a large knot in the middle of a piece of yarn then use both ends to stitch and secure pulling through to back.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=embroidering+features+on+toys


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Dabs1971 said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are having a happy Monday.
> 
> I have started to knit toys, particularly Gypsycream's patterns. I have bought safety eyes but a friend is having a baby soon and was going to knit a toy and embroider the eyes. I have looked on YouTube for help and videos but can't seem to find anything so I am turning to you to see if you have some advice, links or anything that will help me to try making baby safe toys.
> Thank you all in advance.
> ...


t

This may help you with Teddy faces


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://tericrews.blogspot.ca/p/applique-eye-tutorial.html


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.mazkwok.com/2013/07/how-to-make-lively-eyes-for-amigurumi.html

This may give you some ideas. I made a few knitted dolls and had the same problem with eyes. Finally I came across the crocheted eyes and that worked for me. I used a size 5 steel crochet hook and embroidery thread to crochet mine and used a piece of white felt behind it. I both glued and sewed them on then did a very little stitching around them to make them stand out more and added eyelashes. I can't say I embroidered around them because I don't know how to embroidery. Also I got them a little cooked but you should get some idea of what they look like when done.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

That is way to cute and a great impish expression with the eye reflection cocked as well with the tossed hair on that side--looks perfect in my way of thinking.

By the way you did embroider and didn't know you did. Both the basic chain stitch in embroidery and coiled chain in crochet are identical in appearance and even doing increasing single crochets gives the same effect. I could show you hoe to make 3D eyelashes from finger crochet but then I would have to kill you for knowing my secrets :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

disgo said:


> That is way to cute and a great impish expression with the eye reflection cocked as well with the tossed hair on that side--looks perfect in my way of thinking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Debbie,
I went on youtube.com and entered How do I embroider eyes on a knitted bear pattern and I found a site called Orotundmultimediapublishing and they had a tutorial on how to put a face onthe knitted bear .Hope this is what you are looking for . 
It is a man that explains it .


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

knwvan said:


> http://www.mazkwok.com/2013/07/how-to-make-lively-eyes-for-amigurumi.html
> 
> This may give you some ideas. I made a few knitted dolls and had the same problem with eyes. Finally I came across the crocheted eyes and that worked for me. I used a size 5 steel crochet hook and embroidery thread to crochet mine and used a piece of white felt behind it. I both glued and sewed them on then did a very little stitching around them to make them stand out more and added eyelashes. I can't say I embroidered around them because I don't know how to embroidery. Also I got them a little cooked but you should get some idea of what they look like when done.


Can you share how you made the hair on your doll? It is very cute!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

French knot is kid proof and makes a great eye for stuffed toys.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the posts to help me with the face for my toys. They will all be very helpful.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

Bellarose said:


> Can you share how you made the hair on your doll? It is very cute!


I crocheted a cap, attached continuous loops to the cap, then went back and cut each loop and untwisted the yarn. Then after all that I still had to sort of give her a haircut to try to get it sort of even. I wish I could give better instructions than that but I just sort of make it up as I go along and don't always really remember exactly what I did.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157619529864003/show/

Here's a link to a wig making tutorial that shows how to make the wig cap. Hope that helps


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi ,
I saw somwhere on this site ,that they used something that looked like fun fur or Ice brand yarn .


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

BE FREE said:


> Hi ,
> I saw somwhere on this site ,that they used something that looked like fun fur or Ice brand yarn .


It seems like there are lots of different ways to make the wig. I'm new at this so haven't tried but just this one. I just used worsted weight yarn and untwisted it but I wouldn't say that is the best way by any means. I hope to make more dolls eventually but right now I have some other projects going that I need to finish first.


----------

